# Key Largo Reds on Fly



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I just recently became a contributor to saltyshores.com. Here's my first writeup, it's about redfish on fly in Key Largo. Hope you enjoy it.




http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2013/08/05/general/key-largo-reds-on-fly/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Reds on Fly*

Very nice write up.... glad you enjoyed the trip. That whole 30 miles from Key Largo to Flamingo holds some great opportunities.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Reds on Fly*

Awesome write up! Those Keys Reds are so gorgeous!


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Reds on Fly*

Great write up and what a great opportunity you had. 
Happy you got that redfish on the fly, what a difference from spin tackle huh?


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Saw the picture on skiff life Facebook. Beautiful lady with a pretty redfish lol


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Great report!


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice work Alissa!


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Great job.You are awesome girl.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for posting!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I was shocked at all the reds around Big Pine a couple years ago. Nothing like sight fishing reds on crystal clear white hard bottom. It was bone fish with some color. ;D


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

It was pretty awesome, the fish were very aggressive too...multiple fish would smack into the hooked fish, trying to steal the fly out of it's mouth. I've never seen anything like it!


----------

